# Thank You!!



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

_Hello my Friends!

We are still and forever will be, in awe of all of your Love, Support, Prayers & Kindness! 
You are an amazing group and we feel so Blessed to be a part of this Very Special Family!
__ 










 I am doing well just a bit tired & sore. God was clearly listening & watching over us!

Lots of Love,
the Riz-Family_


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*WHOO HOO!!!*

*TAMI'S BACK!!!*








Welcome home, friend! It's good to have you back!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Tami, Welcome Home

Rita


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Welcome Home. Mrs BigA and I have been thinking of you and praying for you. We are glad you are now on the road to recovery!

So, you have a camping trip scheduled for this weekend?


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Tami,

A big welcome home to you. We missed you. We will keep you in prayer as you continue to heal and gain strength.

God Bless!


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

So glad to hear you're back with your 'boys'; I'm sure you're thrilled and much relieved.

Hope you've got a bit of help before you dive back in full-pelt!!

Continuing to think of you while life returns to normal......

Ali


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

WELCOME BACK!! 
you're right where you want to be, with your boys! I bet JL was happy to see his momma! 
Don't try to do too much too soon! 
Tawnya


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Welcome Back!
Glad to hear your back so soon.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Good to hear from you Tami!!









glad you're okay.


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Tami,

I am so happy to hear you are home. I'm sure the boys are glad to have you back. But take it easy....

Gary


----------



## SharonAG (Jun 18, 2005)

Tami

Welcome home!!!! Make sure you take it easy!!

Sharon and Greg


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

So glad you're home. Prayers will be sent your way for a quick recovery. God bless, my friend!


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Welcome home...


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Tami,

so glad to see that you're on the road to recovery. you and your family continue to be in our prayers every day. tim will play a special tune for jl when he's practicing this weekend!

take care!


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

To Tami,

Welcome Home!

To the whole family,

You guys need to take about a week off to make up for the lost Holiday and anniversary.

Be Well! Rest! except you need to do some elbow exercises because I think there will be a bunch of martini glasses coming your way in your future travels.

Very glad to see you home and doing well!

Warm Regards to all of you
Carl & Terri


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

...really glad to have you back! Welcome Home!!!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Welcome home Tami!







Enjoy being home with your "boys", but don't try to do too much too soon. Give your body a chance to heal and you'll be back to normal in no time.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Welcome Home Tami!
Continued prayers for a healthy recovery.

MaeJae


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Welcome home from your favorite 4 happycampers. We missed you. Jim


----------



## 2224 (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi Tami
We were soooooooo glad to hear you are home.
Do what the doc says. You nurses are the worst patients in the world. I am married to one.
Go slow
Love Ya

Ed & Edie


----------



## bobpattie (Jul 23, 2005)

So glad to hear that all went well and you are home. Take care and follow orders and I am sure the 2 "men" will take good care of you!! God bless and remember to take care of yourself - Pattie


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Tami!
Glad you're home and hope you continue to improve. Enjoy your "boys" and give them lots of hugs and kisses........I know they missed you, and you missed them, for sure. Try to rest, and give yourself some time.
HUGS!
Darlene


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Tami!!  







Home!! 

I'm so thrilled to hear that you're finally back home. You have no idea how missed you were around here









I'm so looking forward to getting back to our old routine and our wonderful friendship! 
You make sure to get lots of rest and take care of yourself ok??

Lots and lots of love to you and your boys,


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Welcome home and welcome back!

It's great to have you back amongst us...

Sluggo


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

BritsOnTour said:


> Hope you've got a bit of help before you dive back in full-pelt!!


 I met these folks at a rally last year. Very nice people . . . . . but does anyone know what that means?
















Glad you're home Tami. I was starting to think I was gonna have to start taking the boys to Big Stash's for lunch on a daily basis. They've been looking thin. I hope you get back in fill-pelt soon.







You gotta explain that one Ali.

Scott


----------



## JonesFamily (May 15, 2007)

Welcome Home Tami!

Lisa


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

God bless you and your family....yes, He does listen. 
Keep us posted on your progress.
Mark and family


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

Welcome home!

Make sure you rest at home and don't over do it. Your boys need you! Heck, we all need you too! Take care!


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

Happy to see that you are home, and well on the way to good health! You may be surprised at how well you will feel!
Thank-you Lord for answered prayer!


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Hope you've got a bit of help before you dive back in full-pelt!!


 I met these folks at a rally last year. Very nice people . . . . . but does anyone know what that means?
















Glad you're home Tami. I was starting to think I was gonna have to start taking the boys to Big Stash's for lunch on a daily basis. They've been looking thin. I hope you get back in fill-pelt soon.







You gotta explain that one Ali.

Scott
[/quote]

............and they say we speak the same language! Actually, I always go into a mild panic when people question my English ('did I use it the right way/what does it _really _ mean?')

So, I googled it: With highest speed and impetus.

Another English-ism I'll have to add to my 'don't say without expecting the blank look!', there are so many!

Actually, I think it describes Tami pretty well (as well as the way we often describe how our toddler runs!)

HTH! Ali


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

BritsOnTour said:


> Hope you've got a bit of help before you dive back in full-pelt!!


 I met these folks at a rally last year. Very nice people . . . . . but does anyone know what that means?
















Glad you're home Tami. I was starting to think I was gonna have to start taking the boys to Big Stash's for lunch on a daily basis. They've been looking thin. I hope you get back in fill-pelt soon.







You gotta explain that one Ali.

Scott
[/quote]

............and they say we speak the same language! Actually, I always go into a mild panic when people question my English ('did I use it the right way/what does it _really _ mean?')

So, I googled it: With highest speed and impetus.

Another English-ism I'll have to add to my 'don't say without expecting the blank look!', there are so many!

Actually, I think it describes Tami pretty well (as well as the way we often describe how our toddler runs!)

HTH! Ali
[/quote]
Hey Ali.......you were pretty close.

We tend to say 'full tilt' in the same reference.

Steve


----------

